# buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…



## Seb_K

Hey,

What does this phrase mean ... "buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…"

It's something about students right?

Salamat!


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> "buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…"


This is very sketchy Tagalog by a half-literate person. This is how I understand it.
"Better be a student without a job. It's (more) pleasant to be a (full-time) student."


----------



## Seb_K

Half-literate in which sense though?

Thanks for the translation ...


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> Half-literate in which sense though?


He/she wrote this: "buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…"

Well he / she should have written:

Mabúti pá na / páng waláng pások ang mga estudyénte ... Masaráp ang magíng estudyénte kung mag-ááral láng silá.


----------



## Pinyot

buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…

Mabuti pa ang mga students, walang pasok. Ang sarap maging estudyante.

When translated into common English it means:
The students are lucky, they have no classes. It's good/nice to be a student.

The first sentence indicates that students have it made because of the cancellation of classes. The next sentence has a nostalgic feel to it. Maybe the writer misses being a student.


----------



## tanzhang

Ummm I think the person who wrote this meant: 

mabuti pang mga estudyante pala-pasok... ang sarap na maging estudyante.

(^_____^)


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Ummm I think the person who wrote this meant:
> 
> mabuti pang mga estudyante pala-pasok... ang sarap na maging estudyante.
> 
> (^_____^)


What does it mean in English?


----------



## Pinyot

_buti pa mga students ala pasok… sarap maging studyante…_

'_Ala _is slang for _wala_.

_'alang 'wenta ang 'wento_
_Walang kuwenta ang kuwento_

_wala _- no/none
_kuwenta _- count, value
_kuwento _- story

The story has no value.

This is a commonly used expression indicating that the listener was not impressed or interested in the story.

If the sentence was written recently, '_ala _is surely used as _wala _(and not a typo). This is due to the numerous storms that the Philippines encountered in the past 2 months. Classes are canceled because of these storms.

_Pala_- - likes to/often

_Pala-pasok_ - likes to go to school or work
_Pala-mura_ - likes to curse/curses often
_Pala-basa_ - likes to read/often reads


----------

